
A Conversation on Hard Tech with Eric Migicovsky, Founder of Pebble [video] - charleshan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7atClUTkR3A
======
bullen
Pebble is going to be one of those iconic products that very few understood,
but that nailed the medium long before anyone else in the end! The Pebble 2 SE
is probably one of the best gadgets I have ever used (I also have a Pebble
Time and a Pebble 2 HR). When it's battery will die, I will open it and hack a
new battery in there. It will lose it's water resistance, but that's life.
Pebble will never die because none of the companies making wearable
notification devices have any clue (Memory LCD and design) and it seems they
never will! That said this video was boring as hell and the audio sucks
(stopped watching after 10 minutes).

~~~
joecool1029
Agreed, I can't think of a better device I've purchased in the past two years.
The Pebble 2 SE nailed it. I have mine running Rebble now (rebble.io) and will
keep it going as long as I can.

------
mhjas
This seems to be mostly about random startup topics e.g. "how do I sell my
product?", a little bit about hardware startups and not a lot about "hard
tech". Which they also seem to define as essentially "traditional
engineering".

------
hubrix
they "sold it" because they owed a lot of money to svb. silicon valley does
not understand debt. this is one of the reasons hardware is hard. actually
making stuff is hard and expensive.

